# got bit last night



## Chicagoguy (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad to hear your OK.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Got Bit*

You are lucky to be able sit up and sip soup. Sometimes it takes a close call to remind us to be careful


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

update:

my arm is pretty much recovered now, it's not purple and the bue streaks that were down my arm are gone. My shoulder isn't quite as sore as it was. I highly do not suggest that you try this.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad you're ok. Don't work hot ,especially alone all by your self.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

dowmace said:


> hey guys only by sheer dumb luck am i able to post this. last night i was doing a major automation changeover by myself. the rolling stool i was sitting on rolled out from underneath me and my hand caught the energized buss of the gear i was working. i was thrown about 10 foot across the room and onto my back. like i said i was completely alone my shoulder was dislocated and my arm is still numb as i type this on my pda. morals of the story never work alone never work without a sure footing


Glad that you were not permanently hurt. 

Personally, I never felt comfortable _sitting, slouching or leaning_ while working around any voltage higher than 24 volts. But then I wasn't in your shoes.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

HighWirey said:


> Glad that you were not permanently hurt.
> 
> Personally, I never felt comfortable _sitting, slouching or leaning_ while working around any voltage higher than 24 volts. But then I wasn't in your shoes.
> 
> Best Wishes Everyone


From now on I will kneal or stand when working on 480v gear, I will not use the roll around anymore but I will use my fiberglass folding chair in front of plc cabinets because I spent hours a day in front of them and standing or knealing gets very very uncomfortable. But at the end of the day I'll definately be wearing my hot gloves when working with hot gear from now on!!


----------

